
Open source LoraWAN based pager - innovator116
http://www.snaponair.com/
======
boznz
Interesting idea though a Brief look at the site, hackaday and github does not
show the schematic or source code.

Lora is interesting for projects such as this I did a similar data capture
project which I moved from WiFi to lora
([http://rodyne.com/?p=844](http://rodyne.com/?p=844)) and achieved a massive
increase in range and battery life thats why I was keen to peek at the
innards..

~~~
jcims
Would Lora work for game/motion cameras? Moving ~20-100mb per day?

~~~
danielvf
No. LoraWAN is silly slow - that’s the trade off it makes for super low power
useage.

And the fair access policies with it restrict you to a max of 38Kb per day of
data.

~~~
jcims
Whoa, glad i asked! I'm seeing these lora/wifi/ble combo boards for ~$20,
maybe the move is to use lorawan for signaling and wifi for the data transfer.

------
Rjevski
What’s the avantage of a pager compared to a smartphone in 2018? I don’t see
any. I’d rather just use my phone and email/Slack/Telegram.

~~~
jononor
Ease of separation between critical and non-critical functions? I.e at night
smartphone should have notifications disabled, but pager should not (when on
duty). And smartphones are so power hungry that keeping them charged can be a
hazzle, especially in a stressful environment where one might want paging.

But yeah, likely going to be specialized situations this fits for.

